
Eric Fischer maps the top 40 US cities by race, using 2000 census data - ible
http://pricetags.wordpress.com/2010/09/22/colour-code/
======
alex_stoddard
I am trying to find out a bit more about the methodology he used. Best I can
find so far is page giving a bit of description about Bill Rankin mapping
Chicago which Eric says inspired him to do other cities:
<http://www.radicalcartography.net/index.html?chicagodots>

Looks like the dots are at the block level.

~~~
enf
You could ask, you know! Yes, it is block-level data.

------
lotharbot
There are actually 102 cities in the photo set.

~~~
enf
I originally posted 40 and then added the others in response to requests.

------
ryanwanger
These maps are mostly disheartening.

